# [SOLVED] Word2010 - Very strange printing issue. Graphics missing...?



## lmengineering (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey all, 

I'm an experienced IT guy and have never seen this issue before, so am looking for some help from you. 

*Problem: Certain Graphics/Text Don't Print.* 

Situation:
A document (.docx) is created that has certain graphics elements (images, logo, footer text, textboxes, etc.). When I print preview, it appears correct. However, when I print many of these graphics elements don't actually print. It's consistent within the file and re-printing just gives the exact same results. 

Strange Things:
-File prints fine if PDF'd then sent to default printer
-File prints fine if downsaved to 2003 format(.doc)
-File prints fine from a different PC on the default printer
-File prints perfectly if sent to a different printer (not a viable long-term solution)

Settings:
"Print drawings created in Word is ON"
"Inline with Text is ON"
"Use Draft Quality is OFF"
"Show drawings and Text Boxes on screen is ON"
-I ran the MS FixIt tool to reset MS Word user settings

Has anyone else experienced this non-printing graphics problem? Your advice would be much appreciated.

Thanks!
lmengineering


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Word2010 - Very strange printing issue. Graphics missing...?*

Hi lmengineering,

Are the same symptoms exhibited by other documents on the affected PC?


----------



## lmengineering (Aug 21, 2012)

*Re: Word2010 - Very strange printing issue. Graphics missing...?*

Yes. This happens in different ways in different files. It seems "random" as to what doesn't print. Sometimes it's images others text boxes. Some documents have no problems at all. 

For example, there's a company logo, page #, and address text in a footer. As you type and create new pages of content in the document the footer repeats itself and increments the page number properly. All looks fine in the word file and print preview, but strangely _when its printed_ on one page (say 22 of 40) the footer is missing completely...just a blank space. The pages before and after are just fine.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Word2010 - Very strange printing issue. Graphics missing...?*

Hi lmengineering,

In that case, as a first step, I'd suggest reinstalling the affected printer's driver on the problem PC.


----------



## lmengineering (Aug 21, 2012)

*Re: Word2010 - Very strange printing issue. Graphics missing...?*

FIXED!

You were right - the driver had become "partially" corrupted. I also had installed an old driver version , thanks to Ricoh.ca mis-categorizing our printer's driver under the wrong model name. The Ricoh tech came by and said they have had similar issues with other users in our community too.

Cheers!


----------

